# Evolution in Color in Australian Frogs



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I had posted this in the Lounge about a month ago, but figured that this is probably the more appropriate spot for it.

I am going to be going to Australia in a month to work on a really neat group of frogs, called the Australian Brood Frogs in the genus Pseudophryne. The most famous member is the Corroborree Frog, although I will not be able to work with that species on account of it being critically endangered. That said, however, I will have access to other species in the genus. These frogs have a ton of parallels to the PDFs, which is what drew me to them. They have putative aposematic coloration. They produce alkaloid toxins (they actually can sequester toxins like the PDFs, but they can also upregulate their own production of alkaloid toxins when dietary supplement is lacking). They show parental care, as well. There are some differences (nocturnal, display their black-and-white reticulated bellies when threatened). I think that the similarities between these frogs and PDFs is really neat, particularly because the two groups independently evolved.

My fellowship provides money to get me to Australia and to live in Australia, but not much in the way of actual research funding. Fortunately, the research I am looking to do is relatively cheap. The major expense is going to be traveling to and from research sites, which caused me to look for ways to raise funds to be able to travel along the eastern coast of Australia. I ended up starting an IndieGoGo campaign to raise funds, and I'm excited at the support that I have received thus far. I am about half way through my campaign, and am a little less than half funded.

Which leads me to posting this here. The frog community has always been very supportive of my research and I cannot express how much that has meant to me over the years. It is always comforting to know that there is a community out there genuinely excited about what you do. I'm hoping that the frog community can help support me in this upcoming research. I know a number of you in the past have admired my photos, and, depending on the support level, you can have your choice of photo/poster/calendar.

Here is the link to the campaign. Even if you can't donate, if you can share it, that will help ensure I reach my goal.

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/evolution-of-color-in-australian-frogs/x/10487217

Any of my photos are available for perks of this campaign, but here are a few examples of photos you could choose and you can see more at: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Kaw Mountains Dyeing Poison Frog by J.P. Lawrence, on Flickr

Phyllobates lugubris with tadpoles by J.P. Lawrence, on Flickr

Escudo de Veraguas Strawberry Poison Frog by J.P. Lawrence, on Flickr

Whatcha Looking At? by J.P. Lawrence, on Flickr


----------

